# What boots do you wear?



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Irish setters uninsulated upland kangaroo skin boots 9 inch for bird hunting. For deer hunting irish setter elk tracker GTX 1000G 12 inch.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

To expound on the old adage: Boot opinions are like buttholes -- everyone's got one and most of them stink... 

AND one tends to be biased toward the one (or two) they have the most experience with. 

KW


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I have always used my now 9 year old Rocky's. But I'm considering going to a hiking boot like the Merrell Chameleon or Moab - But I have yet to try either on.

K9 makes a very good point. Everyone has an opinion like they do with a bow or a gun. My advice would be to make a list of things you want in a boot (lightweight, waterproof, goretex, insulated/uninsulated, etc) and then find a store with many boots that meet your wishes and try as many of them on as you can. If you decide with a hiking boot, buy from REI if you're near one. You can try your purchase in the field for a month if you wanted to and they'll still take it back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> To expound on the old adage: Boot opinions are like buttholes -- everyone's got one and most of them stink...
> 
> AND one tends to be biased toward the one (or two) they have the most experience with.
> 
> KW


Well said Kevin! I currently shop for the best boot at the best price I can find trying not to spend over a hundred bucks. I seem to be able to get as much time if not more out of these types of boots than I have the higher dollar boots. I have tried all kinds and have rarely found a boot that can make it through a full season without some kind of issue or full break down and I would rather have four pairs of boots than one pair of expensive ones that may last a half season longer. 

Currently I have 

Wolverine Plain Toe Work Hikers-Great boot, comfortable and no stitching in the front to frey or wear out.

LL Bean Kangaroo upland boot- One of the most comfortable boots I have ever worn, have had them for one season they saw 40% ground time and the mock toe is shredded on them and they leak (They are being returned soon)

Irish Setter DSS-Very stiff boot and must change the insoles and break them in for awhile. New this season overall one of the more durable boots I have had in a long time they saw 40% time this season and are holding up great might leak a little and are a bit heavier.

Just ordered a couple pairs of Rocky's from Cabelas on clearance. Will give them a try and see how they last. At 55$ it is hard to go wrong.

I have been thinking about buying a pair of the Danner Grouse boots for awhile but after talking to Macvet who bought a pair last season and gave them 50% time or so for the past two years and the stitching is blowing out. I dont think they are worth the $270

Danner Pronghorns are some of the most comfortable to boots I have ever worn but I could never even get a full season out of them without the stitching blowing out. They cost to much for that to happen, I can get more out of a cheaper pair of boots.

I never expect my leather boots to be waterproof. Typically it lasts a month or two and then they begin to fail. I have had better luck this year and hope that continues.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I wouldn't pay $50 for any of those boots. 

Boots require maintenance. Keep a quality pair of leather boots clean and waxed regularly and your feet will be dry and comfortable.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> I wouldn't pay $50 for any of those boots.
> 
> Boots require maintenance. Keep a quality pair of leather boots clean and waxed regularly and your feet will be dry and comfortable.


Everyone does things differently. I have worn the high dollar boots and taken care of them just as you mention with similar results to those the sale boots. 

Another question is.... Does the way someone walks cause boots to wear more or less? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

12" 3 eyelet LaCrosse hiker rubber boots with a SuperFeet green insert.

Leather boots are worthless as teats on a boar in the grouse country I hunt. Even in a drought year.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> Everyone does things differently. I have worn the high dollar boots and taken care of them just as you mention with similar results to those the sale boots.
> 
> Another question is.... Does the way someone walks cause boots to wear more or less?
> 
> ...


That has been my point I started with danners last year and loved them best fitting boot I have ever bought I have tried three different lines of danners all great fit no extra material but all of them had the same thing happen to them stitches blown out yes danner stands behind there product but nothing worse then your high dollar boots leaking and your everyday work boot(mine deal with sheet metal everyday) don't leak. I have bought the waxes and took care of them now I just use and abuse them then throw them away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

My favorate boots are my my UltraFlex WingShooters by Irish Setter. Not made anymore. Paid full price for the first set caught a close out sale and stocked up on a few more. Also bought the DSS boots last year the finish looked like crap after the first couple hunts but are holding up well. I've really have just been shopping sales and haven't paid full price in along time.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I tried the Irish Setter DDS boots last year. They didn't fit me well (one of the problems in ordering boots online), and I wasn't impressed by the quality of the leather.

Ric -- I also have a pair of Rocky's. They wear like a pair of bedroom slippers (very comfortable). They're a little leaky though.

I also can't see spending $300 on a pair of boots. Most of the $75-150 pairs that I've owned have lasted for right around a year and I'm ok with that.

KW


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudbat2128 said:


> My favorate boots are my my UltraFlex WingShooters by Irish Setter. *Not made anymore*. Paid full price for the first set caught a close out sale and stocked up on a few more.


I hate you. No seriously I hate you.
Those are to this day my all time favorite boot. I wore until they just could not go any longer. I got 4 full years(maybe it was more?) out of them. Great boot, sole, all of it.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody pop for those new Cabela/Meindl offering being marketed in all the magazines right now?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...s&Ntt=meindl&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I hate you. No seriously I hate you.
> Those are to this day my all time favorite boot. I wore until they just could not go any longer. I got 4 full years(maybe it was more?) out of them. Great boot, sole, all of it.


Thats about what I got on mine right now and they both look good. Still have one pair brand new in the box for when those wear out.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Anybody pop for those new Cabela/Meindl offering being marketed in all the magazines right now?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...s&Ntt=meindl&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


Looks a lot like a danner pronghorn. To much stitching up front to blow out. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Anybody pop for those new Cabela/Meindl offering being marketed in all the magazines right now?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...s&Ntt=meindl&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


My old man did at the start of the year so far no complaints he hunts half as much as I do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> My old man did at the start of the year so far no complaints he hunts half as much as I do


So 3 times as much as me, maybe I'll give 'em a try. 

_posted via my land line and rotary dial phone_


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

I know it isn't a popular boot, but I have been hunting in Columbia Bugaboots for the last 8 years and love them.

http://www.columbia.com/Men's-Bugaboot™-Omni-Heat®/BM1471,default,pd.html


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Direwolf said:


> I know it isn't a popular boot, but I have been hunting in Columbia Bugaboots for the last 8 years and love them.
> 
> http://www.columbia.com/Men's-Bugaboot™-Omni-Heat®/BM1471,default,pd.html


What do you do in the early season? My feet would be on fire even in 15* weather. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Duece22 said:


> What do you do in the early season?


I go barefoot. I am tough as nails and 110% badass.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I go barefoot. I am tough as nails and 110% badass.


Leave off one of the 1's then I will believe that statement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

